# sharks around rodanth



## theprotoothyhntr (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm heading.out to the outer banks for a week and will be 1/2 from the rodanth Peir and am interested in catch shark some Where on the beach and I'm also trying.to find out a.decent.spot in the sound side to Wade and cast the fly rod for reds trout and possibly small sharks. I know my techniques for sharks but need alittle help on location any one able to give up a few hints


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

What size are you targeting? Casting, yakking? Wouldn't consider August to be prime time down there but we always manage a few biters not really trying for them. Find a hole soak some bait. Prob have better luck at dusk and into the night less crowded on the beach as well. Do you have a 4x4? Point isn't open yet as far as I know but you can hike there def toothy guys down there.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought you were the pro toothy hunter though? Just find a good hole and soak some blues, Spanish, or lady fish and you should have a little luck


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Be very very careful, the Salvo Hole Monster has not been heard from in sometime, she normally appears in late September and hangs around till early Mid December.... heed my advise


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

NC KingFisher said:


> I thought you were the pro toothy hunter though? Just find a good hole and soak some blues, Spanish, or lady fish and you should have a little luck


From Pittsburgh ?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah that's where all the pros are


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Yeah that's where all the pros are


No not pros, just champions!!


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

"Pittsburgh Shark Champion" I would be willing to bet that was a hotly contested event, how did I miss it on the Outdoor Channel ?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

August and September are great months for bigger sharks, Dusky, Tiger, Sandbar, big Hammers etc...You can't keep Dusky or sandbar [brown] sharks so be careful. Also, you really need a bigger bait than any Spanish, blue or whatever. Try a Tuna head or an Albacore head or a small to medium stingray if you are seriously after a fair size shark.


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

moose22dog said:


> No not pros, just champions!!


Last time i checked the Ravens were the champs ! But seriously I do not think it will be hard to catch shark while down there, then again i been watching shark week and i feel like they are everywhere now


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

ill be down to join you sharkman. got the 12/0 all greased up and ready. maybe i can convince you and the misses to teach me another thing or two. I always compensate with :beer:


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

mahimarauder said:


> ill be down to join you sharkman. got the 12/0 all greased up and ready. maybe i can convince you and the misses to teach me another thing or two. I always compensate with :beer:


 ME TEACH YOU??? Your the guy that had a Tarpon jump 15 times over Jennettes pier!!! I will take a cold beer how ever!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> August and September are great months for bigger sharks, Dusky, Tiger, Sandbar, big Hammers etc...You can't keep Dusky or sandbar [brown] sharks so be careful. Also, you really need a bigger bait than any Spanish, blue or whatever. Try a Tuna head or an Albacore head or a small to medium stingray if you are seriously after a fair size shark.


 Sandbars aka brown sharks illegal??? Never kept those anyway,but thought it was just duskys?? Guess they had to make them illegal,as they look so much like dusky??


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't keep sandtigers either, don't forget that


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NC KingFisher said:


> Can't keep sandtigers either, don't forget that


 Trust me,have known about sandtigers as well as duskys when they made the reg,just hadn't heard sandbars were illegal as well...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think you can kill White Sharks either but it is okay if they kill you


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah Garbo same thing with Shamu


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

Oldmulletbreath said:


> Be very very careful, the Salvo Hole Monster has not been heard from in sometime, she normally appears in late September and hangs around till early Mid December.... heed my advise


This caught my eye. Ill be staying with friends in salvo aug 24-28 and planned on surf fishing from there or ocracoke, probably both hahah. Anyways what's the story here? 
Thanks guys


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

You can't stop her. Good luck, end of story, get a tow truck with 1/4 cable and a 24/0 j hook, then say bye to the tow truck. Lol


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

get some fish heads from the fish cleaning guys - takes a little research(get there a little early, talk to the guys and find out what kind of beer they prefer and brown bag it) - Wahoo, spanish, mahi, tuna heads are all good. They feed along the outside drop of the bar. Yak, swimD), or cast it out there. You will have a blast. Link: https://www.google.com/search?q=salvo+hole+monster&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Go for king, tuna, or striped heads if they have em, that's why I prefer just for the fact it seems they get more runs. Ask around the shrimp netters and stuff if they caught any stingrays and if they have them


----------



## theprotoothyhntr (Aug 7, 2013)

my name regards to lingcod on the west coast and musky pike and walleye in pa i have fished for sixgill dogfish leapord sharks on the west coast not to informed on ocean sharking we go every year to obx and i want my 150 pound shark how often are bulls caught also wondering about small sharks on the fly sound side i dint have a 4x4 im very used to backpacking to trout lakes 10 miles to fish back in wa state


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Never heard about sharks on the fly from beaches, more of a Florida boat thing. Bulls are mixed in with all the others, you never know what your gonna get


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

localCfisherman said:


> This caught my eye. Ill be staying with friends in salvo aug 24-28 and planned on surf fishing from there or ocracoke, probably both hahah. Anyways what's the story here?
> Thanks guys


It's been around for decades. Usually hangs around ramp 23. Several have hooked it but no one has ever seen it!

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?96567-Salvo-Hole-Monster


----------



## theprotoothyhntr (Aug 7, 2013)

i just read about the monster arou.d the waves area the author if the surf fishing book if nc says to send him pics of your stripped reel i vote large tiger or ur gonna laugh huge ray.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Huge rays don't act like the salvo monster. You know when you've got a huge ray on. In the deep water ports there is truly giant rays, like the size of pickups. They cruise up and down the beaches, occasionally strip a reel, and the like


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

the fabled salvo hole does exist, not sure about the salvo monster.
if you go on google earth, 1.26 miles north of ramp 26 300 yards off the beach the water is much deeper there than it is anywhere else on the OBX at that distance from the sand.
js


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

One day will see a pix of this monster on here, we got to.. Lol!
I have had my 9/0 dumped a few time up that way. Might not be the SM, but still a bigugn to do that. All I'm saying is there's big fish that hang out there for whatever reason. One if the reasons it's my favorite place to go to!!
Tight lines
Moose


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

NC KingFisher said:


> Huge rays don't act like the salvo monster. You know when you've got a huge ray on. In the deep water ports there is truly giant rays, like the size of pickups. They cruise up and down the beaches, occasionally strip a reel, and the like


the largest rays in the atlantic are the roughtail and the spiny butterfly, according to my sources they reach a width of 5.7 ft.
js


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Not trying to get in a ray disagreement but I've seen rays bigger than 6, watched two fellas drag one up on the point last year that easliy went over that,don't care what books say. I read stories on here that Garbo put up talking about much larger.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

couldn't tell ya just laying the info out that I have available.
js


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

js1172 said:


> couldn't tell ya just laying the info out that I have available.
> js


I hear ya on that. I've just been shocked at some things I've seen and am not surprised anymore when the water shows us something that supposedly doesn't exist. Would love to hear a good garboman story on this.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

my biggest ray was just over 66" I called it 100 pounds but never weighed it, went to lift it but one of the gill holes started tearing and since I wanted to release it I didn't try anymore. have no idea the weight but it kicked my tail dragging it from the end of avon pier to the beach.
js


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Garbo saw one that was an easy 12ft wide I think. I've hooked rays that were easily bigger than 5'6" wide, landing them is a different story


----------

